# .....there is room for everyone



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Worked on this today


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Just keep drawing, right? I love it.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

That's fantastic - I love it!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Fantastic....how many cats are there? 10?


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oops...double post....sorry.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

That is beautiful. My kitty Angel tried that today. When the neighbor had just brought food over for me. LOL. Trying to showoff for the neighbor. She ended up sliding down my back and onto the couch. LOL


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

You are very talented! I love this!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Gosh!!! Thank you


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## elliebe (Sep 11, 2013)

so talented


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Absolutely love it - what a talent you have!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

geeee willikers I am going to have To knit myself a bigger hat !!!thank you!!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great drawing!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your art is very beautiful.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

That is so great, love it.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love your talent! Love the kitty pic!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Cute, I love her lips!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Love it and I know my DILs would both love it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is precious! I most definitely cannot draw. All art teachers gave up on me very quickly.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

amazing!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

wow you are very talented drawer. Love the kitty theme


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

IMPRESSIVE Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

It's spellbinding, you have talent.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Cute, I love her lips!


I'm model the child after my grandbaby serene these are her lips and her adorable chubby face she has a dimple in her chin and dimples in her cheeks ...hank you so much everybody


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Amazing work..


----------



## jennettegreed (May 5, 2013)

Love this one. Very nice.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

You are very talented!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

quiltdaze37 said:


> geeee willikers I am going to have To knit myself a bigger hat !!!thank you!!!!


And I'm sure you can do that in about 7 or 8 minutes! :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Fabulous, so much talent you have :thumbup:


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

All I can say is awesome.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh my what beautiful art work. You have the talent of a genius. I just love all those cute faces.. Thank u for sharing this..


----------



## Isabel L (Nov 20, 2011)

Amazing......


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Amazing! Have you been watching me and my cats?!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you so very much...your beautiful comments are spurring me on to make my book! xo


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd love to sketch like that if I could choose one talent it would be to be able to draw/ and paint beautiful pictures .......ooh how I envy you


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

You should do these for a living... maybe Hallmark or another card company...


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fabulous


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

marvelous!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

WONDERFUL!!
Blessings


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

great idea!!!---I will check out the card making---Too!!!Thanks everyone for taking the time out of your day to comment!xo


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I love whimsey !!!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Another great pen and ink. Your imagination is wonderful. Love the little details.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Just wonderful! Wish I was half as creative.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

It's great. I love your style!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You are so talented!

Hazel


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

Wonderful. I love black and white drawings and cats.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I give you a big thumbs up. I love your talent. Your personality must be great you would keep me in stitches all day. Keep it up...


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Fan picture. Great.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. You are very talented. Great job.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh, you are so very talented. I love it.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Just love your zany drawings!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Your artwork is unique and beautiful.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: you are such a good artist


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I admire talented artists like you.


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

Simply love it! I can imagine it painted on t-shirt


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

You are a true illustrator. What talent.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

You are a true illustrator. What talent.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Just adorable !!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Whoa!!!! Thank you!


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

You really should publish a book. Your creations are fabulous, better than some of the books I have purchased.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Ohhh my goodness...another spectacular drawing..keep at it ...with your talent who knows where it will lead you.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

You're so talented. It's fantastic!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow! So beautiful!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Very original and artistic! Seems like it would make a great greeting card or art print. You are so talented! Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

appreciate all of the comments---thank you!


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Great work -very creative


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

:shock: OMG, I love that drawing!! It's me and my million cats! Fantastic!!!! I would frame that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Just amazing....you have such a creative mind, not to mention a wonderful talent for drawing.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Many than k s!!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

You are very talented.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

That is amazing! You are really good! I love to sketch too but I sure am not to your point of talent yet! Well done &#9829;


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> You are very talented.


 Yes she is, I can only follow dot to dot.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

made 2 more yesterday----have to keep them under wraps from now on so YOU guys will buy my book!!!!LOL!!!!:0:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Just let us know when they are for sale and under what name? You do mean in a book store, right?


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Right!.... thank you


----------

